# ma titine et moi on a la meme maladie



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

voilà le verdict est tombé : 
ma titine a les roulement foutus et moi mon ménisque déchirée :casse: :casse: 

la titine elle en a pour une journée maxi chez le mécano mais pour moi combien de temp de convalescence ?:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 


a entendre le radiologue qui m'a passé l'irm je dois passer une op' d'une journée  par artroscopie (ou un nom barbare de ce type) 
mais il ne c'est pas prononcé sur la convalescence :rateau: 

pour le doc des urgences, celui qui m'a reçu quand un soir en sortant du boulot et de 48h des douleurs pas possible je me suis decidé d'aller consulter , en jetands un coup d'oeil vite-fait sur le resultat de l'irm m'a annoncé une semaine  

pour l'entourage je dois compter au moins 2 semaines :hein: 

pour la femme/secretaire de mon doc de famille qui m'a donnée rdv pour mercredi , je vais en avoir pour 1 mois si je me tiens bien tranquille    


les paris sont ouvert : alors , qui dis mieux ??????    


en attendant, depuis hier soir je suis en vacance et  je m'envole pour l'egypte vendredi , 
mon genoux n'a que a se tenir tranquille


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Bonne vacances en Egypte ( suis jaloux j'adore ce pays..)

Courage pour ton opération


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

de toutes fa&#231;ons, avec le temps pourri, tu vas en chier pendant 10 ans.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2006)

Et elle suce combien?

Ta titine donc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

Course &#224; pied? 

Premier m&#233;nisque? Le deuxi&#232;me va casser aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Les m&#233;nisques, on vit tr&#232;s bien sans. Si tu es de bonne constitution, une semaine, deux au max et c'est reparti. Deux jours de b&#233;quilles maxi, au bout de 5 tu devras te rappeler de faire attention. C'est b&#233;nin ma ch&#232;re.

Bonnes vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les ménisques, on vit très bien sans.




ookiiiiii    voilà , j'ai donc bien compris ce que j'ai lu l'autre jour sur la toile : 
l'operation du menisque c'est en fait un enlevement de ce dernier !!!!!:afraid: 


merci Ed_the_Head pour tes encouragement   mais t'a vu juste:
meme l'autre il me titille par moment mais rien a voir avec la douleur de celui avec la dechirure medial

WebOliver , ma titine ne suce que du super ,  elle le vaut bien et c'est surement moins gourmande que la tienne   


mon cher et tres beau  poisson greg , je dois penser a ne pas oublier palmes tube et masque, sois disant on me dit que samedi je verrai ton confrere en egypte : nemo !!!   ....et je suis sure qu'il est plus gentil  et moins mauvais langue que toi     ....pffffff 10 ans :casse: :casse:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Août 2006)

C'est comme &#231;a mais t'inqui&#232;tes, Backcat a raison. On vit tr&#232;s bien sans. 


Bon, si on court beaucoup, c'est les hanches qui prennent et qu'il faut changer. Et &#231;a, c'est moins facile.  :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Ouaip... Je n'en ai plus qu'au genou droit et tout va bien


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver , ma titine ne suce que du super ,  elle le vaut bien et c'est surement moins gourmande que la tienne



C'est SM qui va être content...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme &#231;a mais t'inqui&#232;tes, Backcat a raison. On vit tr&#232;s bien sans.
> 
> 
> Bon, si on court beaucoup, c'est les hanches qui prennent et qu'il faut changer. Et &#231;a, c'est moins facile.  :afraid:




mon cher , je ne cours pas , d'ailleurs j'ai jamais aim&#233; le footing     ......
c'est surement du a cause de mon boulot : je passe mon temp a m'accrouppir et selon le doc soit je me suis relev&#233; trop vite, soit j'ai fait une rotation forc&#233;e et voila le resultat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


mais le sujet c'est autre* : lancement d'un pari sur la convalescence    





*du moment que je sais que jpmiss est toujours dans le sud et qu'il n'opere que les n'enfant je fais confiance au doc .....que j'ai pas encore choisi


----------



## divoli (13 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement du a cause de mon boulot : je passe mon temp a m'accrouppir et selon le doc soit je me suis relev&#233; trop vite, soit j'ai fait une rotation forc&#233;e et voila le resultat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Peut-&#234;tre quelques cours d'ergonomie pour ne pas abimer le reste, maintenant...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

Et ben, vous êtes tous rafistolés.  

Princess Tatav bon courage pour l'opération, et passe de bonne vacance tout de même.  

p.s: Pour le pari, je dirais deux semainesmais bon comme je suis souvent à côté de la plaque tu n'en feras qu'une  :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on court beaucoup, c'est les hanches qui prennent et qu'il faut changer. Et &#231;a, c'est moins facile.  :afraid:


Ouais, &#231;a commence par un m&#233;nisque, et au bout du compte, ils finissent par enlever toute la jambe.


----------



## Nexka (13 Août 2006)

Tu as cas voir les footeux, ils rejouent deux semaines aprés une opération du menisque  

Bon courage en tout cas!!  Et bon séjour en Egypte. :love: 

Si tu te débrouilles bien, tu peux peut être réussir à piquer un menisque tout neuf à une momie


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

On gagne quoi à ton pari Princess ? 




Et sinon y'en a beaucoup des trucs qui servent à rien dans le corps humain ?


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon y'en a beaucoup des trucs qui servent à rien dans le corps humain ?




Bah oui, des tas. On vit très bien la tête ailleurs, par exemple !


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ...mais le sujet c'est autre* : lancement d'un pari sur la convalescence


Princess, parier sur la durée de ta convalescence ? Ce n'est pas un jeu.

Comme tous les MacGégés, je souhaite que tout aille pour le mieux le plus rapidement possible.

Bonnes vacances.

Bisous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais le sujet c'est autre* : lancement d'un pari sur la convalescence




*Tu veux dire*
de combien de points tu vas relever ta moyenne de posts journaliers ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

nan, la moyenne par ici c'est le dernier de mon souci    

la "vrai verité" , comme dirait  fiston , est que je suis plutot inquiete sur la durée de cette convalescence a cause de mon boulot  

je risque fort de me faire muter (un licenciement deguisé) si celle-ci va s'etaler sur plusieurs semaines : 
on m'a deja "gentillement conseillé" de me faire operer en debut novembre 
( en effet  cette periode est plutot calme pour le commerce ) vu que
c'est trop tard pour convertir mes actuels congées d'eté en congé  maladie :rateau:




 est que il existe de baume/creme miracle ou autre a part les antiinflammatoire que je ne supporte plus ?
depuis  hier aprem suite a "faux" mouvement la douleur est plutot forte et ce matin cela persiste : 
j'ai trop de truc a faire avant mon depart et puis j'ai pas envie de boiter là bas comme une dinde :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Pas de solution miracle Tatav. A moins que tu puisses te faire indiquer un bon manipulateur/radiestesiste... Sinon, tente de voir un ost&#233;opathe. &#199;a il y en a partout.


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2006)

Et surtout, c'est une évidence, de rester en place 5 minutes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> on m'a deja "gentillement conseill&#233;" de me faire operer en debut novembre



Ben voyons, c'est bien dans leur politique, au vu de ce que tu nous as racont&#233; jusque-l&#224;... 
Les anti-inflammatoires il en existe des tas, demande &#224; changer  Repose ton genou un maximum, &#233;vite le plus souvent possible de le plier pour marcher  &#201;vite les talons aussi... Pour le reste, bioman ne porte pas son nom par hasard : &#224; lui les bagages  Bonnes vacances


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> nan, la moyenne par ici c'est le dernier de mon souci
> 
> la "vrai verité" , comme dirait  fiston , est que je suis plutot inquiete sur la durée de cette convalescence a cause de mon boulot
> 
> ...


T'es pas vernie.   

C'est peut-être débile, mais tu as pensée au genouillère? Ca pourrait éventuellement te soulager (un peu), non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Courage, ma mère s'était fait opérée du même problème, elle avait eu mal pendant 15 jours mais après elle allait beaucoup mieux .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

qui m'a dis que je devais rester en place au moins 5 minutes?  

vraiment loupé mon cher loup   

ce matin 9h tapantes  , direction impots ( j'ai trop declaré ) mais les fonctionnaires 
il  font le pont du 15 aout .....j'y retourne donc mercredi  

a 10h je me fais toute petite (je n'ai rdv que mercredi ) et je vais en salle d'attente de mon doc : voltarene en gel et en comprimé , genouillere comprise ....

direction pharmacie voltarene en gel tout de suite , la genouillere je la cherchera apres 18h
les comprimé je prefere m'en passer vu que je risque  de prendre d'autre medoc au pays des beaux poissons et puis une "cure" de 15 jours .....pffff:rose: :rose: 

passage rapide a la maison , je "ramasse" fiston direction macdo pour ensuite .....
un apres-midi de galere !!!!!!  

..... je n'ai pas changé malgré le rapproche dans 10 jours de mes 40 ans  

bien evidemment la princess fait tout a la derniere minute et bien evidemment elle ne trouve rien , 
surtout le joli maillot de bain  qui lui servira a faire la belle   aux beaux poissons dans le trefond marin  

blague a part , essayez de trouver un mailot de bain au mois d'aout apres les soldes , 
c'est mission super impossible     

je me contentera d'un truc noir de natations et mes 2 hommes des short de surf !!! 

a decatholon je reussira a trouver le 3 kit des parfaits niubes plongeurs  :
palmes masque et tuba  ...... bonjour le prix !!!.....et je ne trouvera meme  pas les sandalettes pour fiston pour eviter qu'il se blesse sur les coraux 

direction cora, auchan et enfin carrouf : ouffff enfin j'en trouve 1 paire a sa taille et pas rose   
 et je vois  meme le kit du canard pour la moitié du prix :mouais: 

direction maison , fiston  il en a plus que marre mais moi je n'ai pas encore acheté le plus important : les valises :bebe: ......
vu que bioman il ne peux par pour le moment porter du pois (il vient de se faire reoperer  son bras) il nous faut des valises a roulettes :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

la encore un truc de ouf : je ne trouve que  des valises a 10 balles qui se casseront meme avant d'embarquer sur l'avion ,
 soit elle depassent allegrement le 100 euros ...
de boutique en magasin j'arrive quand meme a trouver 3 valises convenables  

il est 19h30 j'ai l'essentiel , je rentre a la maison mais avant je passe chez le pharmacien chercher la genouillere......

ben voilà, la je passe a table et ....ben , vivement ce soir que je puisse coucher ce genou


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2006)

Bien, bien, bien...

Et alors ??


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> surtout le joli maillot de bain  qui lui servira a faire la belle   aux beaux poissons dans le trefond marin



oui, c'est important ça


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de solution miracle Tatav. A moins que tu puisses te faire indiquer un bon manipulateur/radiestesiste... Sinon, tente de voir un ost&#233;opathe. &#199;a il y en a partout.


J'ai bien un acuponcteur chinois dans mon r&#233;pertoire&#8230; mais &#224; Paris. Charenton le Pont pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis.

Miraculeux avec ma compagne : du genre l&#232;ve toi et marche.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

J'ai mon sorcier aussi... Mais &#224; Mouscron. &#199;a va pas l'faire.


Tatav : le gel, c'est placebo. Les cachets, si tu les prends pas, aucun int"r&#234;t. N'ach&#232;te m&#234;me pas. Pourtant, &#231; aurait pu soulager un peu, bien que n'aurait pas pu te soigner... genouill&#232;re... soit.

Enfin bon. C'est toi qui voit. T'as appel&#233; un osth&#233;o ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Août 2006)

*Ca serait donc vrai*
que les voitures italiennes durent moins longtemps que les autres ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien un acuponcteur chinois dans mon répertoire mais à Paris. Charenton le Pont pour être précis.
> 
> Miraculeux avec ma compagne : du genre lève toi et marche.



Certains recommandent le massage taïlandais.


----------



## toys (19 Août 2006)

tout  depand le premier minisque peut pas reté très longtemps car les autre font toujours des conneries et au final il sert de fusible.si s'est un minisque de l'environnement ou des minisque des structure interne la sa peut duré des années sans que tu le sente mais d'un coup il te lache (et s'est la que tu remarque qu'il ne sert a pas grand chose).  





désolé sa fait un moment que j'avais envie (la porte au fond a gauche..... j'ai comprit)


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca serait donc vrai*
> que les voitures italiennes durent moins longtemps que les autres ?


Exactement comme la tête d'un crocodile nîmois...

Pensons à la pauvre Tatav qui approche des 40... et soigne son genou par le sport...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour la femme/secretaire de mon doc de famille qui m'a donnée rdv pour mercredi , je vais en avoir pour 1 mois si je me tiens bien tranquille




cool, un mois de tataverie :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tout  depand le premier minisque peut pas ret&#233; tr&#232;s longtemps car les autre font toujours des conneries et au final il sert de fusible.si s'est un minisque de l'environnement ou des minisque des structure interne la sa peut dur&#233; des ann&#233;es sans que tu le sente mais d'un coup il te lache (et s'est la que tu remarque qu'il ne sert a pas grand chose).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bon? Parce que pas moi.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

dès domain promis, je prends les medoc que mon doc m'avait prescrit avant mon depart en egypte.....

la bas entre le safari, louxor et la nageotte avec les poissons j'ai pas arrangé mon genou
et depuis la reprise du travail , mardi, j'ai de plus en plus mal et......meme l'autre genou commence a me titiller :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

je compte aussi  aller rapidement chez mon doc pour lui demander l'autorisation ,
comme demande la cpam, d'aller voir le specialiste pour l'operation ......
si ça continue comme cela je ne pense pas tenir encore 2 mois comme j'avais prevu  

....et pour  demain on m'a annoncée une livraison de 40 cartons.......vive la rentrée !!!!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

Mais...ménage toi un peu (je sais, c'est pas toujours facile)...  

...Tu vas bientôt plus pouvoir marcher si tu continues sur cette lancer.  :hein:

Je crois que tu devrais peut être écouter BackCat et appeler aussi un ostéopathe, il pourrait sûrement t'aider en attendant ton opération, non? 

Bon courage.


----------



## tantoillane (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai toujours dis que sur les forums informatique, il fallait une catégorie "malades" (je vous parle même pas des forums PC)  


Bon courage Tatav


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

je re-fait le cardant avant droit de ma voiture et voilà que je me casse le poignet avant gauche (il y a une légère correspondance la dedant je commance a croire que nous somme lier avec nos vélicule.)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Chez moi c'est chauffage coincé sur on.
Et vitre avant conducteur cassée et fermée ... :mouais:

et en plus c'est vrai


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> je re-fait le cardant avant droit de ma voiture et voilà que je me casse le poignet avant gauche (il y a une légère correspondance la dedant je commance a croire que nous somme lier avec nos vélicule.)



Prends soin du levier de vitesse.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Prends soin du levier de vitesse.



Je suis désolé (HS) mais :


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> je re-fait le cardant avant droit de ma voiture et voilà que je me casse le poignet avant gauche (il y a une légère correspondance la dedant je commance a croire que nous somme lier avec nos vélicule.)



Il y a un poignet *arrière* gauche?    

p.s: Vraiment désolé pour toi, un mois dans le plâtre c'est vite passé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> p.s: Vraiment désolé pour toi, un mois dans le plâtre c'est vite passé.



Ouais... Mais si t'es gaucher, fini la branlette!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Mais si t'es gaucher, fini la branlette!



Ah ça ça dépend! 
C'est pas mal de changer de main de temps en temps comme ça t'as l'impression que c'est quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ça ça dépend!
> C'est pas mal de changer de main de temps en temps comme ça t'as l'impression que c'est quelqu'un d'autre.



Et la fidélité? Tu en fais quoi?
Ce sont des gens comme toi qui baffouent ces valeurs sacrées, qui nous mèneront au bord du gouffre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Prends soin du levier de vitesse.



Tu dis ça parce que t'en veux un coup dans le vide-poches, hein? ... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et la fidélité? Tu en fais quoi?



JE M'EN BEURRE LA RAIE!​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Quand les voitures ne sont plus fidèles, on les fout à la casse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> JE M'EN BEURRE LA RAIE!​



*LES TACHES DE GRAS SUR LE CALBARD, C'EST DUR À RAVOIR!!!!!!*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LES TACHES DE GRAS SUR LE CALBARD, C'EST DUR À RAVOIR!!!!!!*



Ah bon? Avec ma stéatorrhée congénitale je fais plus gaffe. :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, pour revenir au sujet, ma bagnole aussi perd de l'huile!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Mais si t'es gaucher, fini la branlette!



Pas sur, ça râpe un peu...mais c'est jouable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pas sur, ça râpe un peu...mais c'est jouable.



Tu te torches à la toile émeri, toi? ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'ailleurs, pour revenir au sujet, ma bagnole aussi perd de l'huile!



Au niveau du carter si j'ai bien compris :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

fini le débat je suis embidextre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

Aaaaaaah.... Ben alors, c'est coquette qui va être contente... :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

Je m'&#233;tonne qu'&#224; ce stade de la discussion, personne n'ait encore &#233;voqu&#233; ses probl&#232;mes de pot d'&#233;chappement...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> fini le débat je suis embidextre.



Dix contre un! Mais c'est un gang-bang!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je m'étonne qu'à ce stade de la discussion, personne n'ait encore évoqué ses problèmes de pot d'échappement...



Pourquoi? Y'a quelqu'un qui veut se faire décalaminer? ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

vous n'&#234;tes que de grossiers personnages !!  


  :love:



P.S : surtout m'sieur _miss_ et l'&#244;t l&#224;....


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> vous n'êtes que de grossiers personnages !!
> 
> 
> :love:



Toi aussi tu veux te faire peter les chicanes?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu te torches à la toile émeri, toi? ...



Je préfère la gratounette.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Ou l'arbre à came !  

Mais joint de culasse c'est mon préféré :love:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dix contre un! Mais c'est un gang-bang!



non cinq mais il y a changement d'équipe.

pour le décalaminage rien de tel que l'essence et le briquet.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> non cinq mais il y a changement d'équipe.



Une tournante quoi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dix contre un! Mais c'est un gang-bang!



On n'est pas loin du cream-pie ...


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une tournante quoi!



wai avec plus de respect car tout le monde veux bien.et s'est pas dans les caves. (quoi  que)


poste n°69


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je préfère la gratounette.



Et te faire empailler vif à la paille de fer? .... Tu aimes? .... Hmmm? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> wai avec plus de respect car tout le monde veux bien


Meme le petit doigt (qui n'est même pas majeur)?


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Meme le petit doigt (qui n'est même pas majeur)?



il est grand fan 

mais la je crois que l'on dévie un "poil"cdu sujet de ba"i"se.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et te faire empailler vif à la paille de fer? .... Tu aimes? .... Hmmm? :love:



Si c'est fait avec délicatesse.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si c'est fait avec délicatesse.



Tu connais Patochman...


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si c'est fait avec d&#233;licatesse.


plut&#244;t de la rudesse, y'a peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; la chose sinon !!  
_(pour l'empailleur, s'entend !!...) _


fredintosh a dit:


> Tu connais Patochman...


qui est un homme plein de d&#233;licatesses.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

moi j'en viens quand m&#234;me a une conclusion :

si , un jour, sera  effectivement prouv&#233; que nous sommes li&#233;s a notre voiture,
la secu devrait se faire rembourser par le garagiste !!!!!    


ma titine elle a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233; et ......

je passe un coup de fil au plus grande garagiste renault de ma ville (ma ferrari est une five 5  ) : pour 1 roulement j'en aura pour environ 100 euros.....
3 jours apr&#232;s je passe le voir et voil&#224; que le devis pour le 2 roulement (mon mari me conseille de faire changer le 2 au lieu de 1 ) passe a 370&#8364;    

bioman t&#233;l&#233;phone donc au garagiste de sa titine sportive qui n'est pas renault et q'il trouve que les controls obligatoires des garanties sont vraiment pas chers :
ils demandent 290&#8364;

sur conseil d'un ami lundi dernier je suis all&#233;e voir spedy et compagnie ......ma titine a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233;e par 175 &#8364;


le plus marrant , les pi&#232;ces a remplacer , c'est a dire les roulements , co&#251;tent bien plus cher chez renault  lui m&#234;me que chez un garagiste quelconque  !!! 


jp , combient coute une reparation du menisque ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le plus marrant , les pièces a remplacer , c'est a dire les roulements , coûtent bien plus cher chez renault  lui même que chez un garagiste quelconque  !!!


Il se fournit peut-être chez ton chirurgien...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> jp , combient coute une reparation du menisque ?



Ca dépend de ce qui passe sous la table...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca dépend de ce qui passe sous la table...



On peut difficilement être à la fois au-dessus et en dessous de la table d'op  

Ah, tu pensais à autre chose ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Je nai pas dit "ce qui se passe sous la table" mais bien " ce qui passe sous la table"...
Tu saisi la diff&#233;rence?

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le plus marrant , les pièces a remplacer , c'est a dire les roulements , coûtent bien plus cher chez renault lui même que chez un garagiste quelconque !!!
> jp , combient coute une reparation du menisque ?



Les garagistes quelconques ont des pièces génériques mais les chirurgien je sais pas.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Les garagistes quelconques ont des pièces génériques mais les chirurgien je sais pas.



A part les médicaments génériques, je vois pas...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

demain je rentre a l'hôpital , on m'opère par arthroscopie :rateau: 

est que a mon reveil je dois prevoir un gros oreiller a mordre a cause de la douleur?  

j'avoue.....j'ai peur :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2006)

Prend plut&#244;t un nioube : &#231;a fait un bruit tellement dr&#244;le que &#231;a soulage et fais sourire un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

voilà, 3 petits trous et je suis de retour a la maison   

je ne suis pas trop trop nette , je flotte dans les airs par moment   et
malgré que hier j'ai dormi toute la journée ,
 là j'ai une envie tres forte de me recoucher :rose: 


le ménisque était dans un tres mauvais etat et bien cassé  , 
un gros morceau se baladait dans mon genou ce qui a touché et endommagé un peu le cartillage ....
les experts par ici sauront de quoi je parle....moi non, je repete ce qu'il m'a dit la chirurgien :rose: 

sinon pas de bequille, je marche sans appuis meme si la demarche est plutot a l'etat
"je suis un escargot, prier de pas pousser    "


enfin, la douleur est là mais tres supportable , le plus chaint c'est de trouver une position plus confortable pour mon genou mais je ne la trouve pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> voilà, 3 petits trous et je suis de retour a la maison



 On te récupère avec une pièce en moins mais l'essentiel y est


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> voilà, 3 petits trous et je suis de retour a la maison
> 
> je ne suis pas trop trop nette , je flotte dans les airs par moment   et
> malgré que hier j'ai dormi toute la journée ,
> ...



on va te dorloter


----------



## toys (24 Novembre 2006)

et voilà encore un cardant qui claque on l'avais bien dit a bioman faut acheter des voitures allemende. s'est cher mais sa tien. 







remet toi bien ma grande repose toi et vas pas dansé le soir.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> voilà, 3 petits trous et je suis de retour a la maison
> 
> (...)



Repose toi bien.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> voilà, 3 petits trous et je suis de retour a la maison



:love::love::love: Elle a décidemment tout pour plaire !


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2006)

Et la free box ? Commandée ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

je pense que on va opter pour rester chez wana:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: on verra  



48h apres l'operation je marche presque normalment .....les antidouleurs il y sont pour quelque chose quand meme     

le plus etrange est que j'ai plus mal a une souture (pas de points mais un sparadrap special) que au genou lui meme  :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Courage, et prends bien soin de toi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

ah bah désolée Princess j'arrive un peu en retard comme d'hab c'est lisbonne qui m'a orientée:rose: suis râvie de voir que tu vas bien et que tes tits trous cicatrisent bien :love:  et pis j'en profite pour te souhaiter un bon voyage, repose toi bien et gaffe à l'abus d'shoppaing


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> et pis j'en profite pour te souhaiter un bon voyage, repose toi bien et gaffe à l'abus d'shoppaing




voui, avec le genou encore un peu en vrac, fais quand même attention à toi. Bon voyage.


----------

